# Joshmele's Silver R33 scenic pics



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Pics taken by Joshmele at various areas here in Japan.
Just thought i would post these up for him.


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Nice car, and beautiful pics of it...


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Great pics!
Josh's car always looks sweet too :smokin:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Tip top, love the colour, love the whole package....

Mark.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

beautiful pictures, esp the last one


----------



## magneto (May 29, 2006)

*NICE WHEELS*

HI THERE DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT TYPE THESE WHEELS ARE?

CHEERS MAG


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

very, very nice


----------



## tony1 (Dec 26, 2002)

great looking car,i think the wheels are works vsxx


----------



## Brendygtr (Jun 1, 2006)

amazin' r33, best of luck with her!


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Really stunning pics, and the R33 looks in incredibly good condition


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

that is so nice great photo and photography lol


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Top effort on the scenery - Josh's R really looks the part.

Cya O!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice shots. I like the one with the train in the background


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

wow they're fantastic images - the last one is beautiful and just makes me want to move straight to japan!! best get on the phone to my agency!!

hey just lookin at yer interior image - I love the silver/metal look - is that just sprayed up or trim or parts bought elsewhere? looks stunning anyhow


----------



## The Great One (May 14, 2003)

they are some nice pictures and nice car


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Posted by DCD:


> Nice shots. I like the one with the train in the background






























I should have showed him how to use the burst mode
when i let him borrow my camera. None the less, I like
his photos and choices of scenery.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Where is that hyrev? Around Hachioji?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

. . . why I have to wait until november to get back to the land of the rising sun!? . . . nice pictures, thanks for sharing some great emotions.

cheers 

Chris


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

DCD - i think it is around the Okutama area. We are really close to Okutama.
Makes me wanna go look for new spots to snap some pictures.


----------



## weav808 (Jun 20, 2004)

Nice!!! Josh's car has always been stunning. First american I meet in Japan with a GTR and not afraid to drive it!!! Hows those intersections coming Josh?


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Makes me miss Japan!!!

Nice car and pics!


----------



## 2NI (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice pics...


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

Wow! Thanks everyone for checking out my pics!

Yeah most of the pics were taken at the Okutama Mountains near my house (about 40 minutes)....and Hyrev's house........by the way thanks Paul for the use of your bad azz polaroid camera!
Okutama is the closest spot to my house that's popular for mountain drifting and grip driving for cars and bikes alike. Let me know if anyone wants to go. 

And another spot that I definitely want to hit this summer is the Izu Penninsula down in the Shimoda Beach area for an overnight road trip. I went there last summer with a bunch of friends and had a blast! We stayed at a Japanese Pension and barbequed in the front for dinner. 
I think it would be awesome to have a line-up of all our ridez for the weekend, take some nice pics on the white sandy beaches, and have some good eatin'. 
It won't be till later this summer around August or so.

 I had an awesome time with all you chaps at the Autobacs Dyna Pak Run...
I just about fell out laughing when Gio's Devil car blew over the exhaust-catch can! lol.

-Josh
*HyRev Mafia*


----------



## rizzee (May 30, 2006)

amazing pics..


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

JOSHMELE said:


> Wow! Thanks everyone for checking out my pics!
> 
> Yeah most of the pics were taken at the Okutama Mountains near my house (about 40 minutes)....and Hyrev's house........by the way thanks Paul for the use of your bad azz polaroid camera!
> Okutama is the closest spot to my house that's popular for mountain drifting and grip driving for cars and bikes alike. Let me know if anyone wants to go.
> ...



Man I want to see more pictures of great cars with real japanese backgrounds . . . the highways and industrial sites can be seen on nearly every car picture of jap. cars in the presse . . . There are so many nice locations ,where you can developpe ideas for shooting in the rest of japan..


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

excellent scenery shots, equally matched with your GTR, keep those pictures coming


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Those are nice Pics Josh.. love the 33 and the scenes


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

ace pics, lovely looking car


----------

